

Chinese govt funding Silicon Valley returnees start-ups - felipe
http://www.siliconvalley.com/news/ci_13612774

======
quant18
Maybe someone in the Tianjin government reads Paul Graham? =)
<http://www.paulgraham.com/maybe.html>

